# Slow swing ball straight. Speed up, ball right.



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I have been trying to concentrate on better form. And when I swing a slow even swing I hit the ball straight. When I speed up and try to hit it harder, I hit it right. 

And on another note: no matter what iron i use, it always goes about the same distance. Why is that?

I haven't had an official lesson yet on irons. I've had two lessons from the pro on putting and chip shots. So next week I'll get my answer but just was looking for insight if I could get some.

g


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a friend that can't hit his irons worth crap. He, unfortunately, has a horrible swing, way outside in, and very steep. He takes industrial size divots.... I suspect this all contributes to his poor iron play. He too, tends to have a very limited range of distance in his irons.... I believe he is scooping the ball, trying to get it up in the air... perhaps you may be doing this?

I'd be interested in hearing how your lesson goes... As to going right, it is probably the most common flaw. And there can be several things causing it. Without seeing your swing, no one can say what is causing it.... the ball flight also can give a clue as to what sort of "slice" problem you are getting...

I hope the lessons help! Good luck!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

try rotating your body a bit more on the downswing, that should take care of that pushing problem you have! Cheers!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> try rotating your body a bit more on the downswing, that should take care of that pushing problem you have!


Unless he's leaving the clubface open. Then more rotation will make it even worse.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

300Yards said:


> try rotating your body a bit more on the downswing, that should take care of that pushing problem you have! Cheers!


How do you infer that he's pushing the ball? All he said was the ball was going right. More likely he has a cut swing, and with a slow swing the cut isn't as bad and the lower clubhead speed doesn't impart as much side spin. When he swings harder, he cuts it more and gets more side spin too, thus the ball goes right. I don't think that rotating anything is going to help him. He needs professional help... no amount of guessing on a forum is going to help him when we haven't the foggiest notion of WHY he is hitting it right. :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I was thinking he may be sliding his hips, but not rotating. If you turn through at impact, it automatically combats the open face, and closes it in time to hit thr ball square. Even if he is cutting the ball, that is easily fixed by making sure the takeawaay is right, and if he rotates through the ball, even a minor out to in swingpath will be corrected enough to lessen the slice.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

300Yards said:


> I was thinking he may be sliding his hips, but not rotating. If you turn through at impact, it automatically combats the open face, and closes it in time to hit thr ball square. Even if he is cutting the ball, that is easily fixed by making sure the takeawaay is right, and if he rotates through the ball, even a minor out to in swingpath will be corrected enough to lessen the slice.


I can guarantee that I've seen cut swings that no amount of rotating would cure. I've even seen good takeaways that still get lost at the top or in transition. If you lose the clubhead in the transition, you aren't going to make a good strike on the ball. You're a young man and everything seems to come easily for you, but I can assure you that it doesn't work that way for most of us. Some people simply don't have the physical coordination or the mental focus to ever progress beyond a certain point in this game. I have no real idea what you mean by your suggestion, and I've been playing golf for more than 30 years.

That's why I still think that he needs to have someone knowledgeable look at his swing before he starts making changes. One paragraph on a DB isn't going to do anything but confuse him. Real problems require real solutions, and good instruction is the only real solution to a fundamental swing problem. Anything else is a band aid at best.:dunno:


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I can guarantee that I've seen cut swings that no amount of rotating would cure. I've even seen good takeaways that still get lost at the top or in transition. If you lose the clubhead in the transition, you aren't going to make a good strike on the ball. You're a young man and everything seems to come easily for you, but I can assure you that it doesn't work that way for most of us. Some people simply don't have the physical coordination or the mental focus to ever progress beyond a certain point in this game. I have no real idea what you mean by your suggestion, and I've been playing golf for more than 30 years.
> 
> That's why I still think that he needs to have someone knowledgeable look at his swing before he starts making changes. One paragraph on a DB isn't going to do anything but confuse him. Real problems require real solutions, and good instruction is the only real solution to a fundamental swing problem. Anything else is a band aid at best.:dunno:


I 2nd the motion on Rick's opinion.

Its pretty hard to just diagnosed faults and swings just by reading it here.
That's why it's best to get professional help.


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

You can go read the golf section at Carballic home to help you with your golf game.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

GlennM said:


> I have been trying to concentrate on better form. And when I swing a slow even swing I hit the ball straight. When I speed up and try to hit it harder, I hit it right.
> 
> And on another note: no matter what iron i use, it always goes about the same distance. Why is that?
> 
> ...


The answer is actually quite simple.

Your shafts are too stiff. I see it all the time with my students.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Rick, I see what your saying, and your right. If you don't begin the transition correctly, you will not hit the ball well. If you have a good transition, and you rotate properly, I GUARANTEE your slice will at least, be reduced. A slice is either an open club face, an out to in swingpath, or both. This will help all three.


----------

